# Silosock Assembly



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I just got a dozen economy silosocks and they didnt come w/instructions. I was just wondering how you put the stake into the head part and how do you connect The body piece with the head. Any instructions would be much appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

if you go to the website www.sillosocks.com the instructions are on there and there are close up pictures.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Thabks but how does the body and the head piece get connected together?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

put the filler bag in the tyvek bag. Then stick the head in. Then staple the bottom part of the two bags to the bottom of the hump on the head and then do the same at the top or neck portion of the head. I put two staples on the top and two on the bottom. If this is not clear enough then I can send you some pictures tomorrow. Let me know.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

I have about 500 sillosocks and if you dont glue the stakes in they will eventually come out on you down the road.

Best way is to lay them all out and give them a spray of that 3M adhesive spray stuff. Then just push them up into the heads. Make sure you push them up there far otherwise you can have heads push off. I push mine up past the eye.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I understand what you are saying but a few pics couldnt hurt. Anything you could provide would eb much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I will post some up tomorrow.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

OG,

Sorry I am a day late. Here you go:

[siteimg]3747[/siteimg]

[siteimg]3748[/siteimg]

I X them. I also penetrate from one side and then the other. Notice my filler bag is sticking out. Try to avoid this if possible. Also if you can get someone to stuff the tyvek with the filler bags while your stapling it will make it go by a whole lot faster. Luckily my wife is more than willing to do this. Let me know if you need any other pictures.


----------



## tbuc (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm putting some of these together too. Was wondering what guys thought about putting another staple back further across the back in the area where the silo supports the mid section of the body. I thought that would help keep the body centered on the head/neck. Anyone do this or know a reason not to do it? Thanks.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

It would keep the body from wobbling which is what the decoys are intended to do.


----------

